# Circular dependency with cups



## chrbr (Apr 12, 2016)

Dear All,
I had faced a circular dependency which disabled building textproc/docproj on my system. The output of  ports-mgmt/poudriere has been

```
[00:01:07] ====>> Error: Dependency loop detected:
These packages depend on each other: cups-2.1.3_2 dbus-1.8.20 xmlto-0.0.28 w3m-0.5.3_5 gtk2-2.24.29_2
These packages depend on each other: dbus-1.8.20 xmlto-0.0.28 w3m-0.5.3_5 gtk2-2.24.29_2 cups-2.1.3_2 avahi-app-0.6.31_5 dbus-glib-0.104
```
The defaut options for print/cups are

```
# This file is auto-generated by 'make config'.
# Options for cups-2.1.3_2
_OPTIONS_READ=cups-2.1.3_2
_FILE_COMPLETE_OPTIONS_LIST=AVAHI DBUS DOCS GNUTLS IPPTOOL LIBPAPER NLS X11
OPTIONS_FILE_SET+=AVAHI
OPTIONS_FILE_SET+=DBUS
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=DOCS <<== due to my /etc/make.conf
OPTIONS_FILE_SET+=GNUTLS
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=IPPTOOL
OPTIONS_FILE_SET+=LIBPAPER
OPTIONS_FILE_SET+=NLS
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=X11
```
I have changed this to

```
# This file is auto-generated by 'make config'.
# Options for cups-2.1.3_2
_OPTIONS_READ=cups-2.1.3_2
_FILE_COMPLETE_OPTIONS_LIST=AVAHI DBUS DOCS GNUTLS IPPTOOL LIBPAPER NLS X11
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=AVAHI
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=DBUS
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=DOCS <<== due to my /etc/make.conf
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=GNUTLS
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=IPPTOOL
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=LIBPAPER
OPTIONS_FILE_SET+=NLS
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=X11
```
and now everything is fine again. I have no printer here. Either this problem has been pulled in due to the change in the organization of print/cups or I have done something nasty . The strange thing is that I have no devel/dbus. This is just in a jail. x11-toolkits/gtk20 and www/w3m are currently deinstalled, too. I hope this information helps if the problem has not happened only on my system .

Kind regards,
Christoph


----------

